# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  My wife's first venomous

## reptileexperts

Well, when we started expanding the collection over the course of the last year and change, my wife had been eyeing one species for a while but wanted to ensure she got exactly what she wanted. 

Recently one became available that was a holdback for Alexander England and it was absolutely stunning! Now, this is NOT a beginner species, but it stays in our venomous room locked down and we work with it together. That being said, here is our latest addition: Atheris squamigera - Variable African Bush Viper


Settling in his new enclosure for the time being. 


And a nice studio shot after unpacking him before moving him to be left alone for the next few days. 

This was a yellow-orange neonate that is now 8 months old, as it continues to age the red should continue to take over making it a very fine squam indeed! 

Note: no antivenin exist for squam and they are extremely toxic. These arboreal Vipers are fast, have long striking ranges, and have caused an adult male to drop in 15 minutes due to loss of blood pressure after taking a bite. I feel it needs to be insisted further this is not a starter species or one to be taken lightly! Even though this is her first hot, it's simply the first she chose. She's been working with all of our hots including the cobra since we've taken them home. 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

bigSAK (01-30-2017),_BR8080_ (01-10-2017),_danielwilu2525_ (01-29-2017),_distaff_ (01-13-2017),D_ONE (03-06-2017),e_nigma (02-16-2019),Junior013 (02-06-2017),_Kira_ (01-29-2017),PitOnTheProwl (01-09-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-27-2017),Reptimom (01-09-2017),_rock_ (03-27-2017),ScalySenua (01-26-2019),_ShaneSilva_ (01-09-2017)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

I find bush vipers absolutely stunning.  I have no expertise, nor desire to keep hots.  It's just not for me, but for those of you who do so responsibly, I say it's pretty awesome.  Continue your safe practices, and thank you for sharing.  Your wife definitely picked a beautiful snake!

----------

Hlow87 (01-09-2017)

----------


## Hlow87

Ok...is it just me or is that snake super cute?? I LOVE its short little snout!! &its tail looks like it has a stinger 😎 smokin hot!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> Ok...is it just me or is that snake super cute?? I LOVE its short little snout!! &its tail looks like it has a stinger  smokin hot!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No. it's most definitely adorable.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Hlow87 (01-11-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

This photo is fabulous , what a beaut !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Gorgeous animals. I love my squam. Alexander England is a great guy too, I talk with him daily. He just got a gunmetal grey squam which I'm hoping the babies are going to be that color, though I'm sure they'll carry a hefty price tag of being a true CBB.

Also, while no specific anti venin exists, they have had some luck using Echis Polyvalent with bites. Atheris species venom has not been researched in depth though but it is hemotoxic. I know they have two reported deaths.

EDIT:
Love the studio photo btw.

----------


## reptileexperts

Went to the hot show this weekend and saw this incredible snake on Saturday. Slept on the decision last night and made an offer this morning. Well after a two hour drive there and a two hour drive back meet the second squam to my wife and mines clan - toothless the black squam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

D_ONE (03-06-2017),Hlow87 (01-29-2017),_rock_ (03-27-2017)

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

:Surprised:   Awesome!!!

----------


## tttaylorrr

insanely beautiful 👍

----------


## reptileexperts

Mushu last night 


Toothless as well. Not as nice but wanted to grab an image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-06-2017)

----------


## JessPets

Those snakes are so insanely beautiful :Surprised: !! Everyone I know is like, "Snakes are NOT pretty or cute!" How can they deny the cuteness of these little guys :Razz: ?!

----------


## reptileexperts

Toothless in his new arboreal enclosure. The red mushu is still slightly small to go into an adult enclosure so he will stay in the tub system for now since it does him well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Toothelsss again tonight. Starting to fit in with his new enclosure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_redshepherd_ (03-27-2017)

----------


## Trisnake

Absolutely beautiful, both of them! Although I have to say I've never seen a black squami-- he especially is breathtaking.

Also surprised about the lack of antivenin. I'm not very familiar with hots but it seems like a lot of people keep variable bush vipers.

----------


## redshepherd

> Toothelsss again tonight. Starting to fit in with his new enclosure. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Toothless is so neat... And that is a very fitting name LOL. He looks just like the actual Toothless design!

----------


## rock

Toothless is a real life Night Fury!  When does he grow his wings!!??

My kids love your photos.  They picked him out as Toothless immediately without reading any of this thread.  

Nature is more amazing than most of us can dream!!!!

----------


## redshepherd

I'm starting to think it's very possible the actual Toothless design may have been inspired by this species... LOL

----------

_rock_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

lol I have a photoshoot planned for toothless with some cardboard wings  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## rock

That would be great!  The resemblance is uncanny.  :Smile:

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-30-2017)

----------

